# Whatever happened to Stephanie Blythe???



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone heard her lately and is she still singing well? I used hear about her singing big roles everywhere, but lately not so much. I had heard rumors of vocal problems from some people who knew the opera scene, but a review of a recent Tucker gala said she was sounding great. She was absolutely astounding as Amneris years ago. Her voice was as big as she was.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Her schedule seems full, but she's singing in lesser known operas.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

She's in the Met production of Cendrillon wih Joyce di Donato in April.
I think she's still very alive and well and still knows how to deliver the goods.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

She was scheduled to be Klytämnestra in _Elektra_ at SFO this past fall but she dropped out a month before. It was to be a role debut; it seems like it was an instance of her deciding the role was not right for her.

I have not heard her in a while; I missed her as Mrs. Lovett in SFO's _Sweeney Todd_ a couple years ago.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I greatly miss Speight Jenkins as Director of Seattle Opera. He loved her and got her here often. I haven't seen her in over 10 years probably and rely on hearsay. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

Two pieces that may give others some idea as to why she is who she is...






and -






Really quite lovely work... can't imagine why she isn't who she should be...


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I remember thinking she sounded excellent in the broadcast of the Met's then-new production of FALSTAFF. That was about three seasons ago, and the last time I heard her.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've only seen her once, Orfeo with Danielle de Niese , good voice but I prefer Horne.


----------

